# Epson 5020 at Best Buy



## EditDave (Jan 17, 2012)

Hello,

Does anyone here know if and when Best Buy will start carrying the Epson 5020? I've noticed the 3020 is now available, and the 5010 is no longer on their Web site, so I trust soon?

Thanks,
D


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I would guess soon. If you want one now you can get one from Visual Apex today.


----------



## EditDave (Jan 17, 2012)

If I had the money I would order from Visual Apex, but I need to use my Best Buy credit card. You know how it is. ;-)


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

EditDave said:


> You know how it is. ;-)


Been there, done that more times than I wish to admit


----------



## robsong (Apr 3, 2010)

They have them in stock already.


----------



## EditDave (Jan 17, 2012)

Really? I wonder why they aren't listed on their Web site? Regardless, I'll drop by tomorrow. Thanks.


----------



## robsong (Apr 3, 2010)

SKU # 6952923


----------



## EditDave (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks so much!


----------



## robsong (Apr 3, 2010)

You are welcome good luck.


----------



## EditDave (Jan 17, 2012)

Bummer. That SKU # doesn't work on their Web site.


----------



## robsong (Apr 3, 2010)

Call the store and give them the sku #.


----------



## EditDave (Jan 17, 2012)

Yeah, I'm gonna go over there tonight. Thanks again.


----------



## robsong (Apr 3, 2010)

I would call first.


----------

